# Senkos



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

What are your favorite colors and applications?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Either Wacky Rigging or on a jig head. Colors all depend on the lake.....


----------



## Greg K (Nov 22, 2008)

Since senko's are my favorite bait to use. I may have some ideas about them. 
My favorite way to use them is simply to use them "texas" rigged. I prefer to use 6 inch senko's with a small bullit weight, like 1/8 or 3/16 oz. size, and a size 2/0 wide gap Gamakatsu hook. SLOW is the key. No twitching, but just a very very slow retrieve. Stopping often.
Another great way to use them is to whacky rig them on a drop shot rig. With this rig, I use smaller senko's. Either 3 or 4 inch. My best colors seem to be watermelon/red and purple flake, or watermelon candy. Every once in a while I may use "babybass" color. But those are about the only ones I care for. They seem to work the most often for me.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I like them rigged like they normally would be for the Texas rig, except I leave em unweighted. I throw it with a medium power fast action spinning set up. This just makes it easier to cast. Next year I might try to put together a bait caster combo to try it with so I have a little more control over it during the initial sink.

The best thing about a senko is that it sinks soooo slowly, and it somehow always seems to stay horizontal. Just toss this in anywhere that you think bass are hiding and your chances are good. The slow fall keeps it in their strike zone for a long time. That's the secret to getting bass that don't feel like moving around much to bite. Keep it in their face, and make them think that there's no way the little worm can escape (by letting it just drift down in slow motion.)


----------



## soggysandwich (Dec 4, 2008)

i fish mine t-rig until they are to shredded up then i switch to wacky. but i just cast it out let it sink twitch it a couple time and then let it sit. work these SLOW SLOW SLOW. for colors i use any green color, red shad or black with blue flake


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The joy of fishing Senkos is the tantilizingly slow wiggle they give off when rigged wacky or Texas-rigged. Cast to structure, count to 25, lift rod tip 3 feet, count, lift, count, *twitch* hookset, 4-pounder. Repeat as needed :lol:

Must have colors: Bubblegum, Pumpkin/chart tip, baby bass, watermelon green w. red/blk flakes.


----------

